

HN meetup in Chicago - rguzman
http://groups.google.com/group/hn-chicago/browse_thread/thread/4631336aca743e58

======
pchristensen
So Monday 10/18, 8pm, at Hophaus <http://www.thehophaus.com/> at 646 N.
Franklin?

~~~
dschobel
Monday is the 19th, but otherwise, yes

------
tptacek
I'll go Monday. I'm not a huge fan of Hop Haus, but it is very easy to get
people together there; on a Monday night, the dining room will be pretty much
empty.

(We do ChiSec every month at Hop Haus).

Hopleaf is D.O.A. for a meetup. It's a madhouse every single night of the
week.

I'd love to convince you all to meet at Violet Hour, but I'm thinking $11
cocktails don't match the Chicago startup ethos.

~~~
rguzman
Violet Hour would be cool, except that we're trying to keep it close to the
loop so that it is easiest for everyone to get there.

Check the thread later, I don't think the monday time is settled yet.

~~~
tptacek
Well, figure out a date and let us know here; I'm not sure why Google Groups
is a better place to organize a meetup than right here, though.

My advice, after doing ~30 ChiSec meetups averaging ~30 people in the last
year and a half, is just to pick something, get people together in a room, and
then if the date isn't perfect you can move it next meetup.

~~~
dschobel
Agree about the google groups thing. Someone should just register a twitter
account for HNchi or YCchi like the Melbourne guys did:
<http://twitter.com/ycmelb>

------
kingkilr
Man, being a student out in the middle of nowhere sucks, I miss all the cool
events in the city.

~~~
mronge
Let me guess, University of Illinois Urbana-Champaign?

~~~
endlessvoid94
That's where I am. However, there's a little thing called Reflections |
Projections this weekend ;-)

~~~
kajecounterhack
hey dave, good to see you on news.yc haha (I met you at ACM & HackU) Pity we
can't make it monday. It would have been cool :/

~~~
endlessvoid94
Could you facebook message me? I don't recognize your username, sorry!

------
rman666
The Security Decisions Conference will be in downtown Chicago 10/21 and 10/22.
Any chance the meeting could be held then? You'd probably get a lot of infosec
people. See
[http://infosecuritydecisions.techtarget.com/infosecuritydeci...](http://infosecuritydecisions.techtarget.com/infosecuritydecisions/index.html)
for details.

------
sachinag
I'll be there, but I'll be late, so don't y'all all pack up and move from
there. Besides, I'm already budgeting for the calories of a burger.

~~~
jakelumetta
I'm down. This should be awesome.

------
jrockway
Nice. Thanks for finally getting Chicago organized!

I am both looking forward to and dreading meeting tptacek in real life ;)

------
there
i'll try to come down from the nw suburbs for this.

now if i could just find a train schedule...

~~~
dschobel
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=879439>

